# كيف تعرفين الفرق بين العطور‏ الاصليه والمقلده



## rania79 (15 يناير 2012)

*كيف تعرفين الفرق بين العطور‏ الاصليه والمقلده *

*اولا

لما تروحين تشترين عطر اقلبيه واقري من ورا أو في أسفل الزجاجة وش نوعه


اذا كان نوعه
Perfume 
فهو عطر مركز جداً ويدوم إلى أكثر من 6 ساعات تقريبا
استعماله للسهرات لان نقطه وحده منه تقلب الدنيا.نفاذ جدا


والنوع الثاني
Eau de perfume 
وهو عطر متوسط التركيز ..ويدوم إلى 5 ساعات..


والنوع الثالث
Eau de toilette
وهو عطر خفيف ويدوم إلى 4 ساعات ومناسب للاستعمال اليومي


والنوع الرابع


Eau de cologne 
وهو عطر خفيف جدا وغالبا تلقاه بعطور الأطفال ..
يدوم ساعتين بالكثير
-------------------------------









*




*ثانيا
من الرقم المتسلسل( الخطوط السوداء ) علي الكرتون
اذا كانت مطبوعه فهو عطر اصلي
اما اذا كان استكر فهو مقلد
( لازم تطلبي البائع الكرتون)
----------------------------









*




*ثالثا
عند رج العبوه طبيعي تظهر رغوه او فقاعات اذا زالت ببطء فهو اصلي ومركز
اما غير ذالك فهو مقلد

-----








*




*رابعا
اسم العطر ومكان الصنع والشركه والمذكور في اولا
محفور علي الزجاجه بشكل واضح ومفهوم
عطر اصلي 100%*​


----------



## candy shop (16 يناير 2012)

شكراااا يا  رانيا يا قمر 

على المعلومات 

والنصائح المفيده 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2012)

طيب انا بطلت استخدم برسيف
وبقيت بستخدم ريحهةالخنفري
القواعد دي تمشي عليها بردوا ههههههه


----------



## scream man (16 يناير 2012)

*



معلوات جميلا جداً شكراً **



*​


----------



## tamav maria (16 يناير 2012)

معلومات قيمه جدا ومفيده
ميرسي رانيا


----------



## rania79 (16 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> طيب انا بطلت استخدم برسيف
> وبقيت بستخدم ريحهةالخنفري
> القواعد دي تمشي عليها بردوا ههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههه تمشى يا باشا
الخنفيرى دة هيصدوة قريب للدول المتقدمة:fun_lol:
نورتنى عياد بيك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه تمشى يا باشا
> الخنفيرى دة هيصدوة قريب للدول المتقدمة:fun_lol:
> نورتنى عياد بيك



مهي دي خطه خبيثه 
هيصدروها للدول المتقدمه علشان متبقاش متقدمه


----------



## rania79 (16 يناير 2012)

candy shop قال:


> شكراااا يا  رانيا يا قمر
> 
> على المعلومات
> 
> ...


ميرسى ليكى ياماميتو ياحوبى:love45:
نورتنى كتير


----------



## rania79 (16 يناير 2012)

scream man قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


نورتنى سكريم


----------



## rania79 (16 يناير 2012)

netta قال:


> معلومات قيمه جدا ومفيده
> ميرسي رانيا


نورتنى ياحبييتى جدا


----------



## rania79 (16 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> مهي دي خطه خبيثه
> هيصدروها للدول المتقدمه علشان متبقاش متقدمه


هههههههههههههههههه ايون
والمصرين اهما حيوية وعزم وقوة:fun_lol:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه ايون
> والمصرين اهما حيوية وعزم وقوة:fun_lol:


*هههههههههههههههههه
ال مصريين ال 
دي خطه ليبراليه علمانيه اخوانيه شيطانيه 
عباسيه تحريريه  :new6:
*​


----------



## مورا مارون (16 يناير 2012)

موضوع جميل  ومعلومات هايلة 
شكرااا​


----------



## rania79 (16 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> ال مصريين ال
> دي خطه ليبراليه علمانيه اخوانيه شيطانيه
> عباسيه تحريريه  :new6:
> *​


هههههههههههههههههه تبع حركة الجهاد الصومالية الايرانية:fun_lol:


----------



## rania79 (16 يناير 2012)

مورا مارون قال:


> موضوع جميل  ومعلومات هايلة
> شكرااا​


ميرسى حبييتى لردك وللتقيم
نورتنى جدا


----------



## abosevan (3 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## tasoni queena (3 فبراير 2012)

شكرا رانيا للمعلومات الحلوة دى


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (3 مارس 2012)

مرسى على المعلومات القيمه دى


----------



## rania79 (14 مارس 2012)

ميرسى ليكم جميعا
نورتو يا شباب


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (14 مارس 2012)

*شكرا يا رانيا ع المعلومات الحلوه*
*اول مره اعرف الفرق بين انواع العطور*
*اغلب اللى عندى*


*Eau de perfume


*​


----------



## rania79 (30 مارس 2012)

ميرسى ليك نورتنى


----------



## grges monir (30 مارس 2012)

معلومات حلوة رانيا
بس احنا ماشين بمبدا يا عم مشى حالك اى حاجة تسد وخلاص ههههه


----------



## rania79 (30 مارس 2012)

هههههههههه بن بلد والنعمة ياابو جريس
نورت يا زومل


----------

